# Why does she stick her tongue out?



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

I have 2 chi's.....
and as they get older -- I've noticed that they start sticking their tongues out for no reason!

I know dogs use their tongues to regulate temperature and some stick their tongues out because they have no teeth to hold them in but...this is just strange. I'm not concerned, healthwise..just wondering..WHAT THE....?

I think it might be a small dog thing..ya think?


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i know my little guys tongue sticks out because of his teeth...he's missing some so his little tongue is always just kinda hangin out. a friends yorkie did the same thing and she had all her teeth...so its still a mystery to me


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

My 3 all stick their tongue out and my daghters 3 yorkies stick theirs out also. I figured it was just the way they are,


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Nat said:


> I have 2 chi's.....
> and as they get older -- I've noticed that they start sticking their tongues out for no reason!
> 
> I know dogs use their tongues to regulate temperature and some stick their tongues out because they have no teeth to hold them in but...this is just strange. I'm not concerned, healthwise..just wondering..WHAT THE....?
> ...


Rosies tongue sticks out because she was rescued and we took her to the vet she had to have 15 teeth removed!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Of my 3, only 1 has her tounge sticking out.
I think it has to do with having a slight over/under bite.
The one that does it has a slightly longer snout than the other 2 also.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

all of mine do it on occassion, no rhyme nor reason for it...mabe it means the same thing in dog language that it does in ours lol.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

my dogs werid becuase ive never once ever seen her pant, I think once she did for a really short time.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it probably has to do with bite, but at times, I've seen dogs not just chis, do it for apparently no reason at all. Maybe they're trying to say something...lol.


----------

